# Access Datenbank bei beenden automatisch komprimieren



## Thomas Darimont (30. August 2004)

Hallo!

Access XP/2000:

Extras -> Optionen -> Reiter Allgemein -> "Beim Schließen komprimieren" anhaken.

fertig.

HTH Gruß Tom


----------

